# LED Source?



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

I am looking for a source of cool white RIMLESS 5mm LEDs. Paul Norton gives an Allelectronic part # for this item, but the item is no longer in stock.

Anybody know of another source? I am seeking quite a few of them and filing off the rims is not something I would look forward to.

Bill


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

DigiKey has a large variety of LED's.


----------



## chelmuth (Nov 9, 2012)

diyledexpress.com can probably order you anything you want.. he's getting ready to place an order from china at the end of the month.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I have several hundred rimless 5mm white LEDs that I purchased after Christmas from Walgreens at 50 for ~$2.50 last year. Haven't looked this year but I'm sure there are some deals left.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,
Looks like Aristo took down the post on their site. Anyway,here is a copy of the post I did over there.

Is this the one he mentioned?
http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a...NGELESS/1.html
They are called flangeless,not rimless. That will help in any searches. 
You could also try Mouser or Digi-Key


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Bill, 
check this site. 

http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/bl-213-f.html


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Considering the high cost of shipping and the cost of gasoline, not to mention your own time, for small quantities, Radio Shack may be your best bet. Yes, they might seem expensive, but the last couple of things I bought mail order, because RS didn't carry them, cost me more for mailing than for the items. I could have bought two or three times the number I bought, and the shipping would have been the same!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wasn't the question about RIMLESS LEDs? Radio Shack does not carry them, neither does modeltrainsoftware.com. Paul's suggestion fits the bill, and from the same company. 

Greg


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions. 

Stan C & Paul N: your suggestions on how to easily file down LED "flanges" will probably come in handy sometime. 

Paul B: your comment on "Flangeless"vs "Rimless" was the hint I needed to get on the right track (no pun intended). Either All Elecronics LED-220 or LED-221 look like suitable replacements for the one mentioned in Paul N.'s conversion instructions. 

Post Xmas surplus sales do look like the least expensive source of LEDs. 

Bill


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Rimless warm white LED closeup: 
http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i27/rmcintir/Trains/IMAG0495_zps49fba1aa.jpg 

Christmas light string (50) bought for $2.50 at Walgreens: 
http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i27/rmcintir/Trains/IMAG0496_zps9c8f6520.jpg


----------

